# Craftsman Router Crafter



## Johnmorand (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi, I am John Morand from Port Hope, Ontario. I am a wood turner. I am looking for a Craftsman Router Crafter.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello John! I can only say for You to check E-bay. They are picked up by folks on the forum, and I have reason to believe that E-bay might have one. Be a little careful on the net, make sure that You talk to the store and ask a few specific questions like shape, is it all there, and is it original.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi John

Welcome to the group. You could try eBay or Craigslist as they've been out of production for a while. The Trend one is identical. A better bet, as they were more robust, would be the cast iron ones that a Canadian chain imported who went out of business. I'm sorry I can't remember their name. In some markets, it was known as the Sherwood Router Lathe. The principle of them all is the same.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

The other one looks like this.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

I have the original with the crank and book I don't use it any more Offer's ?? I can take picture's if interested Of course shipping Is their any one in the us that can recieve the item I belive shipping ca would be expensive ? You can post here and we can send a email Not direct from here from profile del


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings John and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

istracpsboss said:


> The other one looks like this.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Peter, that photograph is familiar, it's from a TIMBECON catalogue and the gent demonstrating is Wes Miller-Smith, an American who worked for TIMBECON here in Perth for a while and gave Saturday morning demonstrations which I attended every week. Whilst the add. says that any router can be used, I'm sure that everyone will notice that the one shown is a MAKITA!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums John. Glad to have you join in.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Note the other picture, It's a snapshot of the best router to use on the rig, it's only 1 1/2HP but it has all the power one needs and a big hole in the base that will let the user use the big bits, 
unlike the MAKITA and it's not a plunge router that's not needed and with a router speed control box to slow down the big bits down, it's just right size..the right tool for the right job I think.

It's too bad you can get the best router (PC) and you need to use that tank for most of your router jobs 



=========




harrysin said:


> Peter, that photograph is familiar, it's from a TIMBECON catalogue and the gent demonstrating is Wes Miller-Smith, an American who worked for TIMBECON here in Perth for a while and gave Saturday morning demonstrations which I attended every week. Whilst the add. says that any router can be used, I'm sure that everyone will notice that the one shown is a MAKITA!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" I'm sorry I can't remember their name"

see snapshot below

========



istracpsboss said:


> Hi John
> 
> Welcome to the group. You could try eBay or Craigslist as they've been out of production for a while. The Trend one is identical. A better bet, as they were more robust, would be the cast iron ones that a Canadian chain imported who went out of business. I'm sorry I can't remember their name. In some markets, it was known as the Sherwood Router Lathe. The principle of them all is the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's a router crafter on Milwaukee Craigslist.

I have no interest in this unit, all other usual disclaimers apply.

CRAFTSMAN ROUTER CRAFTER NEW IN BOX


----------



## Johnmorand (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks, I purchased it as soon as I saw it. 
john


----------



## Johnmorand (Jul 17, 2010)

i bought one for $100


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I see the sets of Trend cutters for them are still generally available.
Cutter Set Routerlathe | www.Tools4Trade.com | Tools 4 Trade

I've seen them advertised on several websites both sides of the pond.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a "never used" Router Crafter model 720.25250 that I am considering selling. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Buckeye Wes (May 23, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Note the other picture, It's a snapshot of the best router to use on the rig, it's only 1 1/2HP but it has all the power one needs and a big hole in the base that will let the user use the big bits,
> unlike the MAKITA and it's not a plunge router that's not needed and with a router speed control box to slow down the big bits down, it's just right size..the right tool for the right job I think.
> ...


Hello, that guy in the picture with the M/router is Alan Wilson, I am Wes even though Alan and are friends, we don't look alike.
Thanks for your time.
Wes Miller-Smith
P.S. Alan thinks he is the better looking one, very sad.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Buckeye Wes said:


> Hello, that guy in the picture with the M/router is Alan Wilson, I am Wes even though Alan and are friends, we don't look alike.
> Thanks for your time.
> Wes Miller-Smith
> P.S. Alan thinks he is the better looking one, very sad.


G'day Wes.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

*Router Crafter*

I have one, never used with manual. Have you found one. Located in West Michigan.


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

istracpsboss said:


> the other one looks like this.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> peter


hell that could turn out some beautiful hollow spirals of some size,good post. Mac


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

*Cast iron r/lathe*



harrysin said:


> Peter, that photograph is familiar, it's from a TIMBECON catalogue and the gent demonstrating is Wes Miller-Smith, an American who worked for TIMBECON here in Perth for a while and gave Saturday morning demonstrations which I attended every week. Whilst the add. says that any router can be used, I'm sure that everyone will notice that the one shown is a MAKITA!


H Harry,I have a Routerlathe but just seen that picture of the cast iron one,that seems that you can load much larger logs and make some tremendous hollow spirals,do you know of any still about,thanks, MAC.


----------

